

Show HN: Speck, a WebGL molecule renderer for attractive and practical figures - wwwtyro
https://github.com/wwwtyro/speck

======
rDr4g0n
Wow, the coolest thing about this tool is how wide of an array of
visualizations you can create from a handful of sliders. I dunno much about
the molecule aspect of it, but it certainly produces some super cool looking
sci-fi type renders.

------
a9s6
Nice! Just curious whether the project uses any ChemInformatics toolkit for
molecule processing?

~~~
montecarl
I'm not the author, but I have looked over the source code. The project only
supports XYZ format files, which are super easy to parse. The colors and
atomic radii are all given in one large dictionary. So the amount of chemistry
and physics present in the code is minimal

